# MSI MAG CoreLiquid 240R Pump-Fann 4100 RPM



## zooky (26. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne mich bei AiOs null aus und bin deshalb etwas verwirrt.

Ich habe heute meine MSI MAG CoreLiquid 240R verbaut und es funktioniert soweit. Was mich wundert ist dass sowohl im Bios als auch im Dragon Center der Pump Fan auf 4100 RPM läuft. Ist das normal? Wenn ich die Lüfterkurve abflache passiert auch nichts. Der Cpu Lüfter lässt sich steuern.





__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/jVl3KRv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT:

Im Idle habe ich 60-63°C und während cinebench 87°C  ist das nicht etwas hoch?

Edit2:
In Bf V auf ultra habe ich nach 30 min ca 79-82°C
Prime95 small FFT sofort 90°C


----------



## HardlineAMD (27. August 2021)

Schön was du da schreibst. CPU? Hardware? Muss man dir alles aus der Nase saugen?
Lass mich raten, ein Ryzen 5800X?


----------



## zooky (27. August 2021)

Oh das hab ich zu später Stunde vergessen xD 

Es ist ein R7 5800x auf nem MSI B550 Gaming Edge in einem Meshify C mit 2x 140mm Frontlüftern, 1x120mm hinten und eben die AiO oben.

Ich frage mich ob es

1) Normal ist das der Pump Fan mit 4100 RPM läuft und ich diesen nicht steuern kann
2) Die Temps so ok sind

Edit:

Ich weiß das der 5800x nen Hitzkopf ist aber 82°C in BF V und 90° in Prime erscheint mir mit einer AiO doch recht hoch


----------



## Skade (27. August 2021)

Ich finde dein System ist nicht ok. Ich habe eine olle Coolermaster 240 AiO, mit Noctua Lüfter.
Auch einen 5800X und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Mittlerweile keine 90 Grad Prime mehr sondern 75-80 Grad und Cinebench ca. 74 Grad.
Du musst dein System  im Bios anpassen. Undervolten.
Das klingt nach Kastration bewirkt aber sogar eine Leistungssteigerung.

z.b.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfkrp25dpQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zooky (27. August 2021)

Ist Undervolted. Mir ist außerdem Aufgefallen dass die CPU im Taskmanager immer auf 100% last ist dabei wehcseln sich alle Programme die laufen mit der erzeugten Last ab. Mal hat der Taskamanger 56% dann Avast dann Chrome, Steam etc. Das ist doch auch nicht normal oder?

Im Bios habe ich ca 50°C


----------



## Skade (27. August 2021)

nicht normal..ich würde den Virenscanner mal deaktivieren..braucht man eh nicht. Der Windowseigene ist gut genug.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

zooky schrieb:


> Ist Undervolted. Mir ist außerdem Aufgefallen dass die CPU im Taskmanager immer auf 100% last ist dabei wehcseln sich alle Programme die laufen mit der erzeugten Last ab. Mal hat der Taskamanger 56% dann Avast dann Chrome, Steam etc. Das ist doch auch nicht normal oder?
> 
> Im Bios habe ich ca 50°C


Sind die 100% Last im normalen Windows Betrieb? 

Ohne Blick in das System zu haben wirkt es so als ob die CPU mit den paar Aufgaben überfordert wäre, da 56% für den Taskmanager doch recht viel CPU-Zeit ist. Steam braucht normal auch nichts. 

Beende mal alle auffälligen Programme und schaue ob es weiterhin bei 100% ist. Bei Vollauslastung wird die CPU sicher heiß, daher die Temperaturen.


----------



## zooky (27. August 2021)

Hab jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht und alles neu installiert. Die 100% sind weg und im idle hab  ich jetzt 40°C und in BF V auf Ultra Settings um die 80-82°C. Das passt oder ?

Falls ja bleibt noch die Frage nach den 4000 RPM des Pump Fans. Ist das normal?

Im Cinebench sind es nach wie vor 90°C


----------



## valandil (30. August 2021)

70-80° scheint für die CPU nicht selten zu sein, da habe ich aber keinen Vergleich. 

Solange nichts im thermischen Limit arbeitet (Throttling), sollte es passen. Die hohe Drehzahl der Pumpe kommt von der Temperatur, die wird darüber geregelt. 

Wo ist die AiO verbaut? Eventuell ist die Platzierung nicht optimal und es wird warme Luft gezogen.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2021)

zooky schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob es
> 
> 1) Normal ist das der Pump Fan mit 4100 RPM läuft und ich diesen nicht steuern kann



Du hast vermutlich die AiO an den Pump-Fan angeschlossen. Die Pumpe der MSI läuft bei voller Geschwindigkeit mit eben jenen ~4000 rpm.
Wenn der PUMP-Header per PWM geregelt wird, wäre unabhängig der Lüfterkurve eine volle Geschwindigkeit also normal


----------



## zooky (7. September 2021)

also das mit der RPM habe ich mittlerweile hinbekommen. Wenn ich auf DC umstelle lässt sich das regeln. Mich wundert aber trotzdem das ich mit der AiO in BF V trotzdem 85°C aufm CPU habe und das bei voller Leistung der AiO. Da wäre ich mit einem Fuma2 oder Dark Rock 4 vermutlich bei geringeren Temps.


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2021)

Prozessoren lassen sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen, da kann oft eine AIO nicht mehr verrichten.
Eine AIO sehe ich daher eher aus optische Gründe.

Selbst mit einer custom Wakü, wo mehr Fläche verbaut sind, wird die Temperatur nicht sonderlich viel niedriger ausfallen. Das Problem ist, das im Kern meist die Temperatur schneller anstaut, als überhaupt am Kühler abgeführt werden kann. Bei meinem jetzigem System kann ich dazu nichts aussagen, da ich von Anfang an eine custom Wakü verbaut hatte. Aber als ich vor Jahren ein Luftgekühlten 6700K auf Wasserkühlung umbaute und auch mehr Fläche als mit einer AIO verbaut hatte, kam ich nur etwa 10°C niedriger als mit der Luftkühlung.

Eine Wasserkühlung macht mit der Grafikkarte auch mehr aus, aber auch, nur wenn genug Fläche der Radiatoren vorhanden sind, damit auf mehr Fläche viel Wasser zugleich heruntergekühlt werden kann und dabei dann auch Lüfter nicht mehr so schnell laufen müssen. Das Ganze ist bei mir so stark Overkill, das ich mit einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C (CPU: 65°C + GPU: 43-46°C) mit einer Drehzahl aller Lüfter (14 Lüfter) um die 550 U/min noch komplett lautlos in Games bleibe.


----------

